# Automator



## Le Baron (9 Novembre 2007)

Hello,

J'aurais aimé faire un script avec automator pour pouvoir ajouté des commentaires spotlight à plusieurs photos à la foi, sous tiger j'avais trouver comment procéder mais la je patauge un peut. 

Depuis automator mon script fonctionne lorsque je fait exécuter mais une fois dans le finder ben rien. 

Il me semble que je n'enregistre pas mon script  au bon format  :love: 

Merci salutations 
Le baron


----------

